# Acer tree/bush/plant help



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Hi,

I am not a gardener by nature, I am very new to looking after my own garden and plants.

I have what was a lovely Acer, I am worried it has verticillium wilt. I've attached photos for you to see what it all looks like.

This is what it looked like after I bought it and immediately potted in a bigger pot.










This is what it looks like now 3 years later...










I know, I am ashamed.

One of the main trunks? appears green the other is all dark brown, the one that is all dark brown doesn't have anything growing on it...



















I have already pruned off all the completely dead branches.

Here you can see a stub where I have pruned off a dead branch, but you can see very slight green colour to the right hand side of it...










this entire side has nothing growing on it, as the trunk? moves up it turns from brown to green, I cut back some of the branches and there is green inside...










Close up of the Dead (not sure?) side.










On the other side that's growing (poorly) there are all these spots, what are they?










Again on the 'good' side you see green branches and then there is a redish colour branch?










The following is a branch/shoot that has come off the side near the base, nothing was growing on it so have cut it to see inside and it is mostly green inside..










Last picture, of all the current leaves on it...










Can I save it? what should I do? Is what I'm calling the bad side done for? What should my next steps be? I bought it as it had lovely bright red leaves and now they are a dull red, will the colour come back when it's healthy again?

I am a total noob and I am ashamed it has come to this.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

I had something like this with a bay leaf tree. I tried so much to save it. It died a death in the end. It was better for both of us :lol:


----------



## bigbrother (Jun 30, 2011)

These can be very temperamental, they don't like direct sunlight looking at your pics if it was on the decking and the white wall this would cause very bright and hot sunlight, also when you planted it did you put gravel in the bottom for drainage looking at the pics it looks like it's been to wet for it.

The shoot you cut and is green inside shows it's healthy.

The stem with no leaves is dead so cut it off, there is a test us gardeners and you can do to see if a branch is dead or alive, scratch the bark with your thumb nail, if it's green it's alive if it's brown it's dead.

I would cut off that dead branch and move to a shady part of the garden and put something under the pot to lift it of the ground, you can get some feet for pots or a couple of 1" x1" battens.

You could also try repotting but now is in leaf there is a risk the shock would kill it .


----------



## wayne451 (Aug 15, 2016)

I once lit the barbecue a bit close to one of them and singed half of it. It grew back but it took a long time. :lol:


----------



## ollienoclue (Jan 30, 2017)

We have a slew of these things we inherited in the garden. They are temperamental and looked a bit sickly to begin with but they have perked up now their surroundings have been sorted.

I would not attack the thing now, it you are going to prune I would do it in the winter when it is asleep. On the plus side the foliage on the apparently healthy part looks happy and healthy too?

Agree about the sunlight/heat angle but to me the darker looking stem/branch looks diseased and covered in fungus. It might well shrug it off.

Bay tree is an entirely different beast, grows like a weed.

I'm not sure there is much you can do apart from changing it's environment or maybe trying fungicides but I don't know enough about trees other than some fungicidal products kill them.


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

keep it out the wind and make sure it doesn't dry out.
i've got two and like yo say, they can be a bit delicate.


----------

